# Free Download From Linn Records



## recruit

For anyone who is interested Linn Records is giving away some free downloads for Christmas and come in a variation from High Resolution Studio Master Flac and the WMA to normal CD quality and also MP3 if desired.


Linn Records - Linn Christmas Gift


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks John, I am jumping on this one!


----------



## recruit

No problem Dale 

I actually bought this one as it has some great Ambient music with some goood bass and tracks  Jon Hopkins


----------

